# Mr. Deeds



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

:rant:

Well it looks like Adam Sandler will be taking a Frank Capra Classic "Mr Deeds Goes To Town" with Gary Cooper and will turn it into another Sandleresque moron movie.

http://www.abcnews.go.com/sections/...020624Sandler_mr_deeds.html?partner=earthlink

At least he would have the dignity to steal the premise and rename the movie so those who consider the Original a classic won't have to worry about ordering the wrong DVD 

Some might say that Hollywood is out of ideas and have to turn back to the earlier days of movies to get anything "Original".

I can see upgrading some movies about criminals (Scarface) to deal with modern day crime (Muni vs Pacino) or even "A star is born" because of the music (??? vs Minelli vs Streisand) But what purpose does it serve for Mr. Deeds...

:rant:


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

judging from the trailers, this doesn't look half bad(considering it's a sandler movie)-he doesn't rely on idiot voices or acting too much like a half wit...and it does have sexiest theif of the year wynnona ryder in it...


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

I learned my mistakes before. The trailers are probably the only non-baby talk scenes. He is playing his fish out of water routine like the Hockey Player who plays golf or the one where he is the adult in the kids classroom, and Waterboy (I think I know tooo much about Sandler  )


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

Mr. Deeds looks like it will be hilarious. Definitely one I'm gonna go see.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

So has anyone seen it yet? have any reviews of "Mr. Deeds"


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

someone has-top rated movie of the weekend(Minority Report drops to #3 in it's SECOND weekend...wow!!!)


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I saw this past weekend. I have to say I was a little dissapointed in it. It is definetly not in the class of Gilmore, Madison, or even Big Daddy. The movie has it's moments like when he rescues the cats and the lady from the building, and a few other funny ones as well. But it is a little to dramatic for my liking with Wynona Ryder breaking down and crying all the time. I don't know I was dissapointed.


----------



## kmccoach (Jul 6, 2002)

Sure hope it is better than Little Nicky. Boy that was brutal to watch.

Keith


----------

